# Urinates When Handled



## sissyofone (Mar 12, 2013)

When I pick Spunky up he's started urinating in my hand he never did that before. Now or flatly its everytime I pick him up. I only handle him when he's getting soaked or if I'm taking him to his outside enclosure, he sleeps in at night. Is this normal? I thought maybe I was scaring him but I'm always gentle and I always put my hand under him so he's not just hanging there. I try to make him feel secure just don't know why he urinates like that. I do know he's definitely not dehydrated. Lol


----------



## wellington (Mar 12, 2013)

It may be nothing, it may be he is startled. Just something he does.


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 12, 2013)

Gosh, I sure hope so. He didn't do it when I first got him. He seems completely healthy, he digs around all day, eats like there's no tomorrow lol and he has grown since I've had him.So maybe it is just what he does ... lol


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2013)

Are you travelling at human speed or tortoise speed when you move?


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 12, 2013)

Um lol, If your asking about when I'm handling him taking him from one enclosure to another, I walk carefully to where I'm going. I'm not a fast walker. Lol


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 12, 2013)

It is a relatively common occurrence. I know some species such as a CDT will urinate as a defense mechanism. Another reason it isnt legal to pick up a wild CDT. If they use that urine on you it will not be available to use on a predator. So even in captivity its not wise to handle them without a readily available source of water available. Generally not a problem for out captive friends but the natural response is the same.


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you let him know you are in the room when you are there? Do you talk to him as you are picking him up? Sometimes it takes time and trust.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 13, 2013)

When you say, "He never did that before," how long of a period are we talking about when he didn't pee on you?

In any case, sounds like fear to me. Animals can be conditioned out of their fear with proper handling, time, and positive reinforcement. So, first make sure you're handling him properly, with one hand below his plastron to make him feel supported, and the other over his carapace for safety. If he's still peeing when you pick him up, then he'll probably just get used to you in a matter of weeks, perhaps a few months.

Finally, if that doesn't work, consider rewarding him for allowing you to pick him up. Start with a short lift - not long enough to give him the chance to pee - and then feed him. Gradually increase the amount of time you hold him before feeding him as a reward for not peeing. Eventually, he may associate handling with feeding, and feel more comfortable. Might even enjoy it.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Mar 13, 2013)

I always talk to our lil one when I enter the room and as I'm opening his/her habitat so s/he knows its me. Everyone in the house thinks I'm crazy (with the exception of my oldest daughter she does it too) for doing this but s/he doesn't hide when I put my hand in to get him/her matter of fact Tank climbs in my hand now


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 13, 2013)

That's sweet. I took Spunky out for about 2and a half hours today to play outside. He didn't urinate so that's better. I talk to him all the time, my sister thinks I'm crazy, lol. I think maybe he was just scared. Bless his heart, I had no idea I'd love him so much. Thanks for all the advice, like everyone said maybe he was a little nervous. I've had for a few months now so hopefully he's a little more comfortable being here now.


----------



## Brandrep88 (Mar 24, 2013)

my guess just nervous


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 24, 2013)

He's doing much better now.


----------

